# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  LV bags

## scotth

Anyone in the US willing to pickup 2 Louis Vuitton bags that are paid for in St. Barths and bring them back to the US and ship them to me in NJ.

I will compensate you.

They are ordered and might not arrive before we leave the island 11/4.

LV store will not ship them 

The value of the dollar makes it an incredible savings

----------


## abc

Scott
i am on the island now and helped you out 6 years ago.  When do you expect the LV bags to arrive as leaving Nov 9th am

----------


## dadto6

Hi Scott, 
I sent you a PM earlier today.  We are here until the 13th.  Helped you out 3-years ago.

----------


## patcsmith

Sent you a PM

----------


## scotth

I will respond when I get back this weekend 

navigating on this iPad is a challenge 

thanks for the offers

----------


## scotth

I’m leaving on the11th

----------


## scotth

Hey

I want to say thank you to those that reached out to help me. The long story is we ordered 2 luggage bags for my son and wife as wedding gifts 5 days before we left the island. They would not ship to us and we had to prepay for them regardless if they came in before we left and we were looking for a simple solution. The store called us at 4:30 the night before we left when we were on shell beach and said the bags had arrived. We picked them and brought them back the next morning when we left the island. The bags come with tags and they initialize them and hot stamp an emblem of the island on them and didn't have time before we left. Turns out Marybeth and her friend live near my sister in the Pittsburgh area so I asked for MB to pick them up and my sister was able to meet her friend and send them to me.

Everyone is happy it all worked out and we save over $1000 compared to US prices with the value of the dollar and not paying taxes on the island compared to the US.

Happy Holidays and thanks to the nice people that offered to help me out!

Scott

----------


## amyb

A win win all around. Congrats to the bride and groom. I love happy endings.

----------


## scotth

> A win win all around. Congrats to the bride and groom. I love happy endings.



Thanks!

My son got married in August and my daughter got married out in your neck of the woods in October in Montauk. It was an eventful year to say the least.

----------


## amyb

Here’s to more happy days.

----------

